# If you could only have one mac product for the rest of your life what would it be?



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd have to say pro longwear foundation. I recently got it and I really love it. Its like the perfect foundation for me bc its medium coverage and it just does everything that you want it to do.   My runner up would probably be candy yum yum but it lost bc its dupable.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jan 24, 2016)

Eyeliner in teddy. Such a unique and perfect shade for brown eyes


----------



## Isabelle (Jan 26, 2016)

Lipstick in Viva Glam V, always looks good on me!

Isabelle


----------



## Isabelle (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh, and any MSF, but Petticoat may be my favourite.

Isabelle


----------



## chelseaoliviaxo (Jan 27, 2016)

Probably Pro Longwear Concealer. The coverage is amazing!


----------



## amy04 (Jan 30, 2016)

Is Painterly Paint Pot a cop out? It's just so perfect for me. I could probably even use it for concealer/foundation.


----------



## Dadale (Mar 3, 2016)

_Ever Hip <3 
_


----------



## romantic_vengeance (Apr 21, 2016)

Only one???!!! That is just torture lol 
Maybe if I had to pick it would be Russian Red lipstick.....unless the option of an entire MAC warehouse is an option haha


----------



## hippychic823 (May 1, 2016)

Soft Brown eyeshadow


----------



## DeAnn Smith (Aug 9, 2016)

Phloop eyeshadow. And Wrong Spell lipglass.


----------



## TraceyMc (Aug 9, 2016)

Gosh this is a hard one , if you were talking skincare I'd say the Charged Water , makeup wise I'd have to go with Dervish lipliner , I love it !


----------



## Monsy (Aug 9, 2016)

studio fix fluid foundation


----------



## Jayjayy (Aug 9, 2016)

Studio Fix powder...as far as powder foundation goes, it's perfection.s


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 9, 2016)

Studio Finish Concealer!


----------



## joty (Aug 10, 2016)

Soar lip liner


----------



## importlovexo (Aug 25, 2016)

This is hard! I love their Pigments and Mascara!!


----------



## missjulie (Aug 26, 2016)

Studio fix powder


----------



## jessielou (Aug 29, 2016)

Candy Yum Yum lipstick


----------



## Karmel (Oct 2, 2016)

Monsy said:


> studio fix fluid foundation and a bottle of testogen for kicks.



I love this too. Just tried it for the first time recently. I hope they make it forever.


----------



## Blak_Lotus (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh wow this is a tough one. It's a toss up between Wedge eyeshadow, Twig lipstick and Mineralize Skinfinish Natural powder...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 8, 2016)

If I say lipstick would that be a cop out? 
If I have to narrow it down to a color I would have to say Rebel. or Media or Sin.
See what I mean. lol


----------



## MsKb (Oct 9, 2016)

Studio Fix fluid foundation! it' my fave everyday foundation in terms of the coverage, finish and longevity i'm looking for


----------



## tmiller (Oct 12, 2016)

studio fix foundation


----------



## LadyBug13 (Jan 4, 2017)

Face and Body Foundation!


----------



## rabideloise (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh man, probably the MSF in New Vegas. I had the one from the Alexander McQueen collection (Fall 2007), it lasted for YEARS and looked great no matter the time of the year.


----------

